# [gelöst]kein balance slider in Kmix 4.4.*

## flammenflitzer

flammenflitzer # lsmod | grep snd

snd_hda_codec_realtek   257362  1 

snd_hda_intel          19685  6 

snd_hda_codec          56539  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5306  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                61644  4 saa7134_alsa,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              17250  2 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          6997  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

alsaconf: had-intel nVidia Corp HCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

kernel 2.6.32-gentoo-r7

Kmix zeigt mir an

HDA_Nvidia

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec

Codec: Realtek ALC888

(Mein Board: http://www.chip.de/produkte/Asus-P5NT-WS-Dual-X16-SLI-Sockel-775_24256827.html )

Rechtsklick auf die Kanäle und dann -> Trennen. Geht aber bei mir nicht bei Master ( erster in der Liste) sondern bei Front. Deshalb bin ich nicht darauf gekommen.

----------

